# Assane Dioussé



## Chrissonero (30 Agosto 2015)

Ieri in Milan-Empoli mentre giudicava il "lavoro" di De Jong vedeva anche quello che faceva davanti alla difesa empolese questo ragazzino di appena 17 anni, e sono rimasto veramente impressionato, 177cm di personalita, tranquillita per impostare, discreta tecnica, tatticamente molto interessante, certo sono forse solo 90 minuti ma direi che è un giocatore de seguire in questa Serie A.


----------



## Ma che ooh (30 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ieri in Milan-Empoli mentre giudicava il "lavoro" di De Jong vedeva anche quello che faceva davanti alla difesa empolese questo ragazzino di appena 17 anni, e sono rimasto veramente impressionato, 177cm di personalita, tranquillita per impostare, discreta tecnica, tatticamente molto interessante, certo sono forse solo 90 minuti ma direi che è un giocatore de seguire in questa Serie A.



Visto pure io , se si confermasse a questi livelli, per tutto il campionato sarebbe un grandissimo centrocampista


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (30 Agosto 2015)

Da prendere oggi stesso, ieri mi ha impressionato.


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2015)

Un'opzioncina? Una prelazioncina?


----------



## Schism75 (30 Agosto 2015)

Ecco cosa significa avere un ds e una rete di osservatori buona. Noi strapaghiamo de jong che non é in grado di fare nulla di quello che ha fatto questo ragazzino. È chissà quanti ce ne sono di giocatori così.


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2015)

Siamo sicuri che abbia 17 anni?


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2015)

Ogni domenica ci sarà almeno un fenomeno contro il Milan... Maccarone ieri ha fatto un assist che non sa fare nemmeno Messi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Agosto 2015)

Non giudico più i giocatori che ci giocano contro, sembrano tutti fenomeni

Ha annichilito Bertolacci e De Jong in entrambe le fasi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2015)

Bruttissimo ma ieri spiccava.

Ora però bisogna vederlo contro una squadra di serire A


----------



## alessandro77 (30 Agosto 2015)

non basta una partita per quanto buona a far diventare un giocatore un potenziale fenomeno a maggior ragione se poi davanti ai certi avversari.. noi, poi, abbiamo il talento unico di bruciare tutte le giovani speranze per cui, si, ieri ha fatto bene.. da monitorare lungo il campionato


----------



## ralf (13 Settembre 2015)

Altra partitona contro il Napoli, a fine anno ci sarà la bagarre per prenderlo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sta confermando di essere un gran bel talento , vale già 10 milioni, ( considerando il mercato pazzo di oggi) ma se continua a gioocare così , e l'Empoli si salva , ce ne vorranno molti di più per prenderlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2015)

A quanto pare la prestazione contro di noi non è stata un caso isolato, però è presto per scommetterci, come minimo dovrebbe finire questa stagione e farne un'altra in serie A a livello salvezza, dopodiché si potrebbe iniziare a parlarne. Senz'altro, però, in prospettiva, non sarebbe male bloccarlo o comunque strappare una prelazione o un accordo di qualsiasi tipo, magari comprare il cartellino e lasciarlo in prestito biennale o triennale con premio di valorizzazione.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A quanto pare la prestazione contro di noi non è stata un caso isolato, però è presto per scommetterci, come minimo dovrebbe finire questa stagione e farne un'altra in serie A a livello salvezza, dopodiché si potrebbe iniziare a parlarne. Senz'altro, però, in prospettiva, non sarebbe male bloccarlo o comunque strappare una prelazione o un accordo di qualsiasi tipo, magari comprare il cartellino e lasciarlo in prestito biennale o triennale con premio di valorizzazione.



Sarebbe da acquistare e lasciare in provincia qualche annetto, valutandolo costantemente.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Deve migliorare molto in concentrazione: nei vari momenti della gara fa errori clamorosi, a volte si distrae e perde palla troppo banalmente. In generale non lo vedo da grande squadra ancora, un altro anno (oltre a questo) a Empoli gli farà bene.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Dicembre 2015)

Sparito..


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sparito..



Beh ha davanti a lui Buchel, Zielinsky, Paredes e Saponara, mica i primi scemi presi a caso, l'anno prossimo calcolando che 2/3 di questi se ne andranno diventerà il titolare


----------



## kolao95 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Beh ha davanti a lui Buchel, Zielinsky, Paredes e Saponara, mica i primi scemi presi a caso, l'anno prossimo calcolando che 2/3 di questi se ne andranno diventerà il titolare



Vabbé Buchel e Paredes non sono Pogba e Marchisio eh  il primo stava in B l'anno scorso e l'altro faceva tribuna a Roma.. Dioussé a me, a parte la partita con noi, non è che mi abbia mai colpito moltissimo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vabbé Buchel e Paredes non sono Pogba e Marchisio eh  il primo stava in B l'anno scorso e l'altro faceva tribuna a Roma.. Dioussé a me, a parte la partita con noi, non è che mi abbia mai colpito moltissimo.



Ma Dioussè ha solo 18/19 anni , ahivoglia a giocare( Paredes, per me può diventare fortissimo, mentre in effetti Buchel ho esagerato  )


----------



## mr.wolf (27 Dicembre 2015)

meglio Diawara del Bologna


----------



## kolao95 (27 Dicembre 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Ma Dioussè ha solo 18/19 anni , ahivoglia a giocare( Paredes, per me può diventare fortissimo, mentre in effetti Buchel ho esagerato  )



Sì, ma infatti ha ampi margini di miglioramento, però non condividevo l'alone di entusiasmo che si era creato attorno a lui dopo 4-5 partite.. Come ha detto mr.wolf è meglio Diawara, che ha la sua stessa età, ma mi sembra abbia più personalità.


----------

